# Whats a good caulk gun for concrete epoxy?



## Project_Pat (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm having to pour a new footing for a remodel and I'm drilling into the 4" cut concrete slab 6" to epoxy in some rebar dowels ...well the concrete epoxy I'm using (silka anchorFix-2) is so damn hard to squeeze out of the caulk tube its in that it bent my 2 caulk guns....Is there a high quality caulk gun out there that i should consider...I heard Hilti makes a caulk gun ..Does anyone know if its any good?


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm sure the hilti is good. There was a thread on here somewhere with a poster talking about the battery-powered guns, with good things to say about them.

I use a Tajima and like it, but for something like that I would consider a battery-powered gun.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I've got a Hilti, great gun. But for what you're doing, I'd get a power caulking gun. 

Another thing you can try is heating the epoxy. We were anchoring rebar into bedrock a couple months ago, and had to heat the stuff to get it to come out of the gun. Just used a hand held torch. I'd try that first.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Winchester said:


> There was a thread on here somewhere with a poster talking about the battery-powered guns, with good things to say about them.


The only one that immediately pops to mind is this one that I started. Powered guns are definitely built more heavily, but they're also more finicky to control.

However, for just dumping some tough-pumping caulk into a hole, I'd grab one in a heartbeat. :thumbsup:


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

All the epoxies that I have used come in a double tube with a mixing nozzle. Each manufacturer has it's own proprietary gun to install their product. I have used Simpson, Hilti, Epcon, and have the guns for each because different structural engineers spec different products. All the guns are $100 or more and the little single use mixing nozzles will bust the budget if you have to use very many of them. The sika I have used as two part cans mixed by hand, is this what you are putting in a standard caulkin gun. Whatever you are using heating will help.


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

This is a single tube "cartridge in cartridge" type system. You use any good quality caulking gun. These epoxys are harder to squeeze than other products. You can try warming up the cartridge or buy a battery powered caulking gun.

http://www.sikaconstruction.com/tds-cpd-SikadurAnchorFix2-us.pdf


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

In that case I have about $500 worth of epoxy guns for sale!


----------



## Project_Pat (Jul 13, 2008)

mudpad said:


> All the epoxies that I have used come in a double tube with a mixing nozzle. Each manufacturer has it's own proprietary gun to install their product. I have used Simpson, Hilti, Epcon, and have the guns for each because different structural engineers spec different products. All the guns are $100 or more and the little single use mixing nozzles will bust the budget if you have to use very many of them. The sika I have used as two part cans mixed by hand, is this what you are putting in a standard caulkin gun. Whatever you are using heating will help.


The stuff I'm using (silika AnchorFix-2) comes in a single caulk tube that has the 2 parts separated inside the single caulk tube with a plastic membrane.....It gets mixed together in the long nozzle they provide with a vortex type internal mixing chamber witch makes squeezing it out very difficult and like i said it bent 2 of my caulk guns.

I went to a Home Depot that has a Hilti pro shop and bought a Hilti MD 2500 concrete epoxy gun and enough epoxy to finish the job

Silka in these caulk tubes is just impossible to use without some kind of a pneumatic or electric caulk gun and i simply dont have the time to track one down that will work.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

For non powered (manual) squeeze caulk dispenser guns.. I use the Dripless models.. I think they are like IS300 or ITS3000, ITS5000. Checkout www.dripless.com

There are better ones out there but Dripless makes two types.. a lightweight composite frame and a standard metal frame version.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

if you plan on doing a large qualtity get the Hilti cartridge dispenser; the caulk tubes get real pricy if you need alot...and they don't squeeze out like butter.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

The Hilti manual one works way better than any other one. You can epoxy rebar all day with it fairly efficient. I've never seen the battery powered guns work, seems to me it wouldn't be worthwhile for filling in holes though.


----------



## Siliconeman1958 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Epoxy cartridges and static mixers*

If anybody is interested in buying cartridges and static mixers for epoxy please email me at

[email protected]


----------



## Project_Pat (Jul 13, 2008)

I finished the job of epoxying in the bent rebar dowells and poured the new footings a few days ago.

The Hilti 2500 epoxy gun worked very well, it was very easy to use and squeeze out... the only thing i could criticize is that the Hilti epoxy cartridges are expensive ($30 bucks each) and i was able to epoxy 15-20 dowels per epoxy cartrige....I wish Hilti would provide more than one nozzle per cartridge because if you don't use the entire cartridge right away there is no way to use it again later once the epoxy in the nozzle hardens.

The epoxy itself set up somewhat slow but dried very hard and tough....I used the grey tip colored Hilti epoxy cartriges...I don't recall the specific model number.


----------



## Siliconeman1958 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Nozzles*

I can sell you the nozzles for epoxy


----------



## MarcD (Sep 18, 2009)

Siliconeman1958 said:


> I can sell you the nozzles for epoxy


 
I can sell you some cabinets for your nozzles.


I have always used Simpsons, works well for me, I am sure the hilti's work better.


----------



## mooney65 (Jan 2, 2012)

*contractor grade caulk gun and a little warm water*

When using the sika type II product I also found standard or economy grade caulk guns useless. I opted for the store bought "contractor grade" as well as advise from another to put the tub of adhesive into warm water before starting. I'm sure other means of heating would also work but be careful not to get it too hot as it might expand the tube or cause structural changes to the glue


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I hope it didn't take the OP 2 years to squeeze out the epoxy from a tube.:laughing:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

What size cartridge do you have or will be using. The gun I use is COX PPM-600X 600 ml. x 300 ml. It's a High Viscosity Manual Epoxy Applicator. Nice and smooth action, no problems at all, went through 11 Cartridges on one job effortlessly. Around $90 on Amazon.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

http://www.whitecap.com/9OZ-DISPENSING-TOOL-HD-TM9HD this is the one I use, it also works awesome on when you have to run Vulcum in the COLD

 "I hope it didn't take the OP 2 years to squeeze out the epoxy from a tube.:laughing:" Na Im just so bored I will happily gnaw on old posts.


----------

